# Dumped ratties need home (Oregon)



## Surprise Owner (Jul 31, 2014)

As many of you have seen in my "Say Hello" thread I have had 3 friendly rats dumped on my doorstep in a box. I assume by a neighbor (my family like to joke about my other pets and refer to them as "rats"), so I'm assuming whoever it was thought that I actually owned rats. I've switched them from the assumed cruddy food they were left with onto Oxbow Adult Rat Food and have been giving them carrots.

Luckily I had a collapsed cage that I have been able to put them in for the meantime. But with my husband being disabled and having limited house space... the ratties are currently set up in the way of his walker  making it hard for him to have easy access to his lift chair.

One ratty clearly has a tumor and at least one of them has what I think is Bumblefoot.

I'm not asking for anything for them and can provide you with most of the supplies I have been using for them (except for a cage).


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Wait wait wait. Someone left rats in your doorstep?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Surprise Owner (Jul 31, 2014)

Unfortunately, yes. I'm pretty sure it was by someone that lives 2 or 3 houses down. 

We've only lived here a year, but I've made myself well known as an animal lover. Taming stray cats, getting them fixed, nursing sick animals back to health, etc. These sadly aren't the first animals that have shown up on my doorstep in a box. Usually it's kittens :/.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Are you going to keep them? That's weird that people do that to u tho. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

What area are you in? Maybe there is a rescue who can take them?

And yeah, what a bizarre thing for someone to do.


----------



## Surprise Owner (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm in the Albany area. If anyone is not familiar with that town name it's about about 30 minutes south of Salem. 45(?) minutes north of Eugene. 

Many years ago I knew of a lady in Albany that did rescues, but I think she's since quit. There is a non-profit 501(C)3 organization around, I however will not entrust an animal into their care as their care in my opinion is lacking (amongst other things).


----------



## Surprise Owner (Jul 31, 2014)

Through a sad turn of events, there will now only be one ratty looking for a home.

Two of the ratties will be crossing the rainbow bridge soon, as a second has developed a tumor which in less than a month has went from a newly discovered lump to slightly smaller than a golf ball.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Are you sure its a tumor and not a cyst?


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

What is the sex??


----------

